# Starting a new web site.



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello all

I am contemplating setting up a web site and have a few q's and am wondering if anyone could answer them for me. 

Can anyone recommend a domain web site, I need to register a website name and also what is the typical cost of this and is it a one off cost or an ongoing cost?

After the site has been set up, either by myself or a developer, are there any running costs and if so typically how much?

Thanks in advance.

Gary


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Domains are generally about a fiver for a couple of years. When its up the main thing is hosting costs which can be expensive, depending on traffic. But its not too much at all for a basic site


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.123-reg.co.uk for domains. Depending on what type of domain you usually register for 2 years but some can be done yearly, up to you what you do, prices also vary per domain (com is more expensive than co.uk).

Even if you are setting up a UK only company/site you should still get the .com

You will need to host the site somewhere, which can be as little as £2-3 a month to extortionate amounts a month.

You will need to think about how much traffic you will get and what will be happening on the site. If it is purely information disemination then you can get away with a pretty cheap server and still have pages load quickly with caching and CDNs (don't worry about either until later on when you struggle to keep your site running quickly). If you are planning on running a busy community site like this then you will be needing to spend more than £10 a month.

I have had an e-commerce site with 100,000 unique visits a month taking in over £2m a year running on a server that cost £1200 for the year and there was still a bit of room on that, so you will need to have a clear plan on what you will be doing and how much traffic you expect to get.


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Has anyone actually made money from a web site, as in companies advertsing on your site or putting links to there sites? The site I am planning does not physically sell anything so I am hoping to make money from advertsing.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Click through adverts can be profitable but they are hard work and need constant changes to keep content current, valid and well indexed.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

To make money from adverts like Google Adsense you essentially need huge traffic or a reasonable amount of traffic pulling in high value adverts.

If you have a focused site where companies actually contact you to put an ad on your site you can get a bit of money especially when traffic increases but even then you need to have a lot of traffic to get the money in.

From my personal blog, it has taken over 2 million page views to get £1,000 from Adsense since August 2004 to today. It's a long hard slog to get decent money from adverts without a lot of traffic.


----------

